# With the 26th pick, the Houston Rockets select...



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Sean Williams. Couldn't help but think this guy would be a great fir for PF for you guys. Decent rebounder, tremendous shotblocker, and adds athleticism for the PF position. 

Thoughts? I figured some of you would be more interested in a guard but there might not be any impact ones so late in the draft.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Josh McRoberts! If he does fall that far down for some very odd reason. I think he can solve our PF problem for more than 4 years. 

Marc Gasol, Pau's brother, can also be a very good choice. He's a center, good backup plan if Deke is going, or Yao goes down again. 

Gabe Pruitt from USC is also a very good point guard pick, if they plan to change the back court a bit and send out our somewhat overloaded guards. 

Marco Belinelli, from Italy. He is a pretty good kid. I think he is a better version of JJ Redick. The only problem is he struggle with quicker and faster SG in the NBA. Belinelli has good shooting skills. At 6'6" he is def. an upgrade over Luther Head who is maybe going to be traded.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> *Sean Williams*. Couldn't help but think this guy would be a great fir for PF for you guys. Decent rebounder, tremendous shotblocker, and adds athleticism for the PF position.
> 
> Thoughts? I figured some of you would be more interested in a guard but there might not be any impact ones so late in the draft.


want to pick anyone with a worse off court life, suspended repeatedly by BC and was finally kicked off the team, not a guy i want in houston

Marcus Williams
Alando tucker
Aaron Afflalo
Marc Gasol
Daequan Cook
Gabe Pruitt
Morris Almond
Reyshawn Terry
Taurean Green

just to name a few


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I would love COnley what do you reckon we would have to trade to get that high? If Bonzi stays I would trade Head.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
I would love Conley what do you reckon we would have to trade to get that high? If Bonzi stays I would trade Head.
```
Head and 26 will not get you into the top 10 where you need to be. Maybe even the top 7 for Conley. Would you move into the top 15 for Acie Law (6'3) or Javaris Crittenton (6'5)?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I do that to get ACie Law.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> ```
> I would love Conley what do you reckon we would have to trade to get that high? If Bonzi stays I would trade Head.
> ```
> Head and 26 will not get you into the top 10 where you need to be. Maybe even the top 7 for Conley. Would you move into the top 15 for Acie Law (6'3) or Javaris Crittenton (6'5)?


Head, 26 & a future 2nd to Detroit for Delfino, 16 and 57 (can be invested in Euro project, Sun Yue or Marko Tomas)


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
Head, 26 & a future 2nd to Detroit for Delfino, 16 and 57 (can be invested in Euro project, Sun Yue or Marko Tomas)
```
I'd do that if they were receptive. I like Delfino and picking at 16 would give us some better options and I like you choices for 57.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Sean Williams. Couldn't help but think this guy would be a great fir for PF for you guys. Decent rebounder, tremendous shotblocker, and adds athleticism for the PF position.
> 
> Thoughts? I figured some of you would be more interested in a guard but there might not be any impact ones so late in the draft.




HE is a phenomenal shot blocker but for a guy his size (6'11") and athletic ability, for him to only be considered a decent rebounder is not encouraging. If you do look back at his stats from a game to game basis, he has had games where he had more blocks than rebounds.

He will size to our frontline and since leaving BC, has been working out with career saving extraordinaire, John Lucas in Houston. He could be considered at 26th.

Presuming Snyder is not resigned, we could consider Morris Almond, Nick Young or a hustle guy like Dominic McGuire


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Man, I had to go all the way back to May to grab this thread.

I was just out on another site and saw a few interesting things about the draft since we are close. Back to Sean Williams, man I like this kid and after seeing this video I am open to taking a chance.

http://www.khou.com/sports/spotlight/stories/khou070618_tj_seanwilliams.1810506a.html :clap2: 


There is another rumor that mentions a Houston/Dallas deal VSpan for one of Dallas's second rounders. If you want to package #26 in another deal for a veteran, would you trade VSpan to Dallas for #34 and try to get Williams there? Do you think he would even be there? Oh yeah, this was actually an article about Big Baby. Personally, I like Williams' height more.

http://www.clutchcity.net/news/1414/notes_big_baby_draws_interest/


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> HE is a phenomenal shot blocker but for a guy his size (6'11") and athletic ability, for him to only be considered a decent rebounder is not encouraging. If you do look back at his stats from a game to game basis, *he has had games where he had more blocks than rebounds.*
> He will size to our frontline and since leaving BC, has been working out with career saving extraordinaire, John Lucas in Houston. He could be considered at 26th.
> 
> Presuming Snyder is not resigned, we could consider Morris Almond, Nick Young or a hustle guy like Dominic McGuire


Including one where he got 13 blocks (and 10 rebounds) lol


When I saw the title of this thread I immediately thought Williams too, though the character issues may be a problem in Houston.

You never know, Sean might not even be there at 26. I can imagine the Suns, 76ers and Knicks taking him. He'd be great next to Eddy Curry, and then the Knicks can trade Frye (I say start Frye, hope he plays well, then deal him at the deadline).

If McRoberts is there at 26, you take him. A 6'10 PF who plays in/around the post and has good passing skills? Hell yes. ANY team in the 20-30 range would do well to pick him up in my opinion.

Glen Davis won't go in the first round. I can imagine Philidelphia taking him at 38, Orlando at 39 or Nawlins at 43 (simply cos he's local and they need a decent backup pf ((this is counting Armstrong as a center, and Simmons as third string)).


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Houston Chronicle article has us selecting Nick Fazekas.

Houston Rockets – Nick Fazekas, senior PF/C, Nevada (6-11, 225). Statistically, there is a case to be made for Fazekas to be considered the second best player in this draft. "Moneyball" disciple Daryl Morey values that as much as anyone. Fazekas can pass and shoot the ball as well as any big man in this crop.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Glen Davis, Sean Williams, Morris Almond or Nick Fazekas.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Wells, Houston has suprised in the past. Like passing up on Rashard. and 2 years ago, picking Luther Head. and honestly not many were expecting him to be a 1st rounder


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

crazyfan said:


> Wells, Houston has suprised in the past. Like passing up on Rashard. and 2 years ago, picking Luther Head. and honestly not many were expecting him to be a 1st rounder


Yea Yao was a bit of a surprise too I guess.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Sean Williams would be great for Houston. Yeah he has a horrible background and character issues, but I hope the Rockets are willing to take a chance on the guy. Like someone said, he has been working with John Lucas, so you know he's probably in their minds already. Plus he fits a big need!


----------



## untamed guerilla (May 28, 2003)

The rockets have to pick Sean Williams, he makes the most sense, he can block shots and rebound, things that Yao can't do. The Rockets have no PF's, they don't need any point guard projects (cuz that's all that's in this draft), If the rockets are trying to win a championship they need a decent PF who can rebound and block shots, they don't have any cap space to sign anybody decent so you draft Sean

They messed up last year by passing on Paul Millsap for a player who probably will never make a impact at the next level in steve novak, so I hope they don't make the same mistake twice by drafting a CUPCAKE like josh mcroberts


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Sean Williams vs. Glen Davis article










:biggrin:


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

untamed guerilla said:


> The rockets have to pick Sean Williams, he makes the most sense, he can block shots and rebound, things that Yao can't do. The Rockets have no PF's, they don't need any point guard projects (cuz that's all that's in this draft), If the rockets are trying to win a championship they need a decent PF who can rebound and block shots, they don't have any cap space to sign anybody decent so you draft Sean
> 
> They messed up last year by passing on Paul Millsap for a player who probably will never make a impact at the next level in steve novak, so I hope they don't make the same mistake twice by drafting a CUPCAKE like josh mcroberts


I partly agree if he gets hes head straight he may become pretty good player... still I don't see him as great rebounder is it just me?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Steve Novak has a talent, he's got a great shot. But it is just going to take him a bit to adjust to the NBA. I think he still has great potential and that's the buzz word of the draft now, how much potential does a player have.

Honestly, I don't think Williams is going be there at 26. I think someone else will take a chance on his athleticism.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I really hope we do not pickup Glen "Baby" Hayes. While he certainly has the SIZE, we need more height at the position. If he were available at the top of the second round I would buy someone's pick to try and get him.

No offense on the Hayes jab Hayesfan. I was merely referring to Chuck's lack of height at the position. If he is available, I think Rick Adleman will probably go with Nick Fazekas since he can shoot the ball.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

how does williams compare to another athletic shot blocking PF with off the court problems the rockets drafted a while back?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

no offense taken 

Big Baby is a great personality, but he can't really block if that's what you want from that position. He's talented but as much as people focus on his offensive ability, he is like Chuck in as much as he can bang down low and he doesn't really have a lot of differences from Hayes other than a couple of inches of height and some extra weight.

he can shoot from a little bit farther out, but he's still going to be blocking up the lane rather than spreading the floor.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

You gotta love all the mind games GM's play leading up to the draft. Driving in this morning 610 radio said that Morey is now considering a possible move up in the draft.

Yesterday and for the past few days they have been saying that the rockets would not move up and might actually move down or out of the draft all together.

Unfortunately I had to get out of the car before they expanded on the moving up scenario. Has anyone heard anything?

Just a thought but, if we could trade Head and 26 to move up high enough to get Law or Crieghton I would definitely consider that. Would you consider Battier and 26 to move up to get Yi? Bonzi is staying so it is just a thought.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> how does williams compare to another athletic shot blocking PF with off the court problems the rockets drafted a while back?


Eddie Griffin re-defined "off the court problems."

Although Williams has problems putting away the buds, at least he hasnt gone out trying to shoot people.

Williams is also a much better shot-blocker than Eddie Griffin imho.


All that said, theres a blurb in the Draftexpress rumor mill reporting that the Rockets are discussing a swap of #26 for Ike Diogu...

Link


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

#26 for Ike? I dunno... this draft looks pretty deep and I think we can pick up a good player in this draft

Would love it if Marco Belinelli somehow falls down to #26, but I doubt he'd be picked by us...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

26 for Ike would be a great trade for the Rockets. He brings everything the Rockets lack from the PF position. A rebounder, post game, good shooter, and can block shots.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

If we trade the pick for Ike, we might as well draft Big Baby instead...


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Would you consider Battier and 26 to move up to get Yi?


I would consider it...but I doubt any team that has a top 10 pick would.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Would love it if Marco Belinelli somehow falls down to #26, but I doubt he'd be picked by us...


If we move up, we might. Many say Phoenix wants him. We get MB, trade away Snyder/Head for a backup PF or C, and we may be making some MORE noise next season than this previous one.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
I would consider it...but I doubt any team that has a top 10 pick would.
```
Not necessarily true. All the teams toward the top of the draft shopping their picks are looking for veteran players which Battier is. The question really is would he be enough.

If a team doesn't want #26 then what about Battier and Luther or Battier and Sura's expiring?

Just throwing some ideas out. I really think Adelman will go for Fazekas. Keep in mind I said this before the Chronicle article came out today. Nick fits the Brad Miller role that Adelman likes except for the fact that he will need to continue to try and bulk up.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Aaron Brooks


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Um...who?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

WTF? We better have some sweet deal in place for a PF.:azdaja:


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking at Wikipedia, he seems like a mix between Boykins (AB is freakin' 6'0") and Luther Head (Won three pt shootout comp.)


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't really pay attention to college basketball so I'm not sure how good he is. According to ESPN, he is a point guard. Just what we need


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I think we needed a PF more than anything...at least Glen Davis would have shown SOME promise...now we have a logjam at the 1, with Alston, VSpan, JL3, James, and now Brooks.

It would be great for this kid to play with us, so I think that the front office is going to pack Alston/Head for some PF...


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

man what the fluck
rockets i dont know what these guys are thinking


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Why didn't we just take McRoberts or Big Baby? Aaron Brooks makes NO sense for us


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm sure there is a deal in place...

...you know...if there IS a bball god...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I was just think'in that the Aaron Brooks pick MIGHT MEAN that the rumor regarding JLIII for Singleton might be true!


----------



## HT_Flyer (Apr 5, 2003)

I wouldn't mind Brooks, maybe he could fullfill the Bobby Jackson role. A quick scorer and penetrator coming off the bench.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

No offense, but Brooks is prolly already the best pg you have on your roster. I saw him many times. Great shot, clutch shooter, and lightning quick.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

the Brooks pick slightly suprised me especially with the talent that was available at that time.

But he is a good player. carried Oregon in the tournament although he did underachieve his first 3 years there. Lightning quick guard and a quick release on his jumper. nba range too. One Negative that must be pointed is that he is not a true point guard in this draft but he wont have to do much creating with Tmac around.

One man fast break too.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

So Luther's gone it would seem, I wonder what package were trading him with. I assume him alone won't net us a starting PF.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't just want a 6'9" guy...I want someone who is a really tall PF, like 6'11"...Garnett's size.


----------

